# Fitting lids to boxes



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been making these small keepsake boxes to sell in a local store. I have been using a forstner bit to hollow out the inside. There is a variance of almost .020 between the largest and smallest ID. This basically forces me to custom fit each lid. I have tried to make all the lids first at the same size and tried making all the boxes first then custom fitting each lid. Either way i average about 2 boxes per hour. Is there any efficient way to make the lids and the boxes a bit faster i am hoping to get up to 3 boxes an hour.

Thanks for the help

Greg


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. I got this new app for my phone and havent worked out the bugs yet i am havin trouble gettin pix to post as well


----------

